# Applying as 135199 - ICT Managers nec



## insidematrix (Dec 28, 2014)

I am head of IT with over 13+ years experience. I wish to apply for Australian Immigration under 135199 visa, what are my chances, will i get an invite or it will be of no use as this occupation is not on SOL.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

insidematrix said:


> I am head of IT with over 13+ years experience. I wish to apply for Australian Immigration under 135199 visa, what are my chances, will i get an invite or it will be of no use as this occupation is not on SOL.


It's an open ended question, which no one can answer. Do some googling, go through immi site for types of visas and eligibility. Come back with queries/clarification around the process and people will be able to help you.


----------



## insidematrix (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks for your suggestion.
Actually I have doing research regarding this occupation as it matches my job designation.
no state is currently sponsoring this occupation, so will it be of any benefit if I submit expression of interest (EOI)? or shall i find any occupation similar to my designation like systems analyst and apply?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

insidematrix said:


> thanks for your suggestion.
> Actually I have doing research regarding this occupation as it matches my job designation.
> no state is currently sponsoring this occupation, so will it be of any benefit if I submit expression of interest (EOI)? or shall i find any occupation similar to my designation like systems analyst and apply?


First check your eligibility, will you be able to get the required points ? If the occupation is not on SOL , there is no state sponsoring it then how will you migrate ?
The occupations are not at your disposal to chosen, they must be matching with your roles & responsibilities. 
There are many posts & threads on this forum. Take time and go through them to understand the processes/requirements.


----------



## hemanthba (Jan 27, 2016)

rameshkd said:


> It's an open ended question, which no one can answer. Do some googling, go through immi site for types of visas and eligibility. Come back with queries/clarification around the process and people will be able to help you.


Hey Ramesh, what were your over all points when you applied.

I have submitted by EOI for State sponsorship NSW waiting for results, has anyone here applied under the 190 sub class ICT Manager 135199 with NSW state sponsorship, if so how many days did it take to receive an invite and how many days till the VISA was accepted. Also how is the market for Indians for the ICT Manager roles within NSW, i heard one has to wait until 6 months, work in odd jobs to get a hang of local culture and then you would get a decent job either as a contractor and that getting a permanent job is tough, is that true, feedback please.

State Sponsorship NSW ICT Manager - 135199
8th Jan - ACS Skill assement positive
16th Jan - Took PTE Exam
23rd Jan - PTE results overall score 73
31st Jan - Filed EOI for NSW with state sponsorship, overall 55+5 points
Waiting for invite

Do you know if NSW has good requirements for ICT Managers, also do you know what would be the over all processing time?


----------



## fossy79 (Jun 20, 2016)

hemanthba said:


> Hey Ramesh, what were your over all points when you applied.
> 
> I have submitted by EOI for State sponsorship NSW waiting for results, has anyone here applied under the 190 sub class ICT Manager 135199 with NSW state sponsorship, if so how many days did it take to receive an invite and how many days till the VISA was accepted. Also how is the market for Indians for the ICT Manager roles within NSW, i heard one has to wait until 6 months, work in odd jobs to get a hang of local culture and then you would get a decent job either as a contractor and that getting a permanent job is tough, is that true, feedback please.
> 
> ...


Hi Hemanth
Im new to this forum. Was reading your above post and was curious to know your status at the moment, Did you get the invite ? Actually im also in the process of applying for PR under ICT Manager NEC. Any tips from your would be quite helpful for me


----------



## been (Jun 23, 2016)

*I want suggestions*

I have taken PTE twice, both time I lacked in speaking and listening. I am very disappointed.
Please suggest,
regards,
beena


----------



## arvindaussiemate (Aug 4, 2016)

*190 visa ICT Manager Nec*



hemanthba said:


> Hey Ramesh, what were your over all points when you applied.
> 
> I have submitted by EOI for State sponsorship NSW waiting for results, has anyone here applied under the 190 sub class ICT Manager 135199 with NSW state sponsorship, if so how many days did it take to receive an invite and how many days till the VISA was accepted. Also how is the market for Indians for the ICT Manager roles within NSW, i heard one has to wait until 6 months, work in odd jobs to get a hang of local culture and then you would get a decent job either as a contractor and that getting a permanent job is tough, is that true, feedback please.
> 
> ...






Hey there, 

I am curious to about your status, I have applied ICT manager Nec, 

190 EOI - applied june 16 2016
60 points Claimed with ACS assessment
Not sure if this is going to work.
Update your Status please


----------



## arvindaussiemate (Aug 4, 2016)

been said:


> I have taken PTE twice, both time I lacked in speaking and listening. I am very disappointed.
> Please suggest,
> regards,
> beena


Beena, I am Sure You can make this possible


----------



## aussie_dreams (Apr 3, 2016)

What's your score in each of the sections

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreams (Apr 3, 2016)

Can u share your PTE score for enabling skill as well

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

last I checked, SA is the only state sponsoring ICT Managers Nec. They however require 70 points.

You may want to try getting re-assessed as ICT Project Manager which gives you a bit more options in terms of states (VIC)


----------



## hemanthba (Jan 27, 2016)

arvindaussiemate said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am curious to about your status, I have applied ICT manager Nec,
> 
> ...


Hey Arvind, just got an invite finally 2 days back 
I would consider this nothing less than a miracle given i had basic points, will start the process shortly.

Have you moved to Sydney already, any tips would be welcoming for a person like me who is still in the process of applying ...


----------



## hemanthba (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey finally got a ITA on May 5th, applied on 10th May and now my application has been accepted, now i have to upload mine and my family docs + get a police verification done and have to make a payment within 60 days timeframe. Will keep you guys posted. What about your current status.


----------

